# Fresian Sport Horse, in need of a Confo Critique [Imperious]



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Alright, so this guy has NEVER had a conformation critique. 
I by one no nothing about that stuff.
Umm..
He's an 11 year old Fresian Sport Horse [crossed with an Arab]
And was just recently practically "re-broken" after being in a pasture for 9 years.

And He ISN'T red, thats just the lighting from the camera.
And, he doesn't even know what the word "Set" means :lol: 


































Actionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


















































And one last picture.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He's a bit uphill, but a lot of people like that

He kinda toes out in the front, but it might be him standing weird

I can't really tell you much about his hind legs since he's obviously standing weird (i hope)

I think he has pretty good confo and I love the arabian qualities in his face!


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

He is pointed out some in his left front. My old pony had that. With your farrier, he/she should be trimming the hoof more on the outside of the hoof, getting it to grow more to the inside. Thats what they did with my pony before i sold her, next time your farrier does come out, talk to them about it, and ask if they would do that for you. It'll help in the long run;

but other than that your horse looks like a great mover with good conformation!


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok, anyone else wanna give it a go?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I disagree with Chelsssss
You do NOT want the farrier to correct it because it can lead to way too many problems. Most horses toes out in back, it's kinda natural for them...I wouldn't worry too much about it. 

He's really pretty. 
Like mlkarel said...he's uphill, but if he's doing dressage you want that. He toes out in front but that could be the way he's standing
He looks like a realllly pretty mover though!!


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh well it must be different where you live because my pony, before i sold her, i had her looked at by 5 top vets on the east coast, top of the line farriers and they all said the same thing, and so i had it done and with the correct trimming and shoeing, we had no problems.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I don't see much Friesian in him. He's pretty. Seems to stand wide in the front. He's got really nice hindquarters.

Chelss is right - corrective shoeing can be of real benefit to the toeing out. Just depends on seeing him walk/trot in person and having a good farrier make the determination (if it would help).


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

I know, its hard to see the fresian in him.
But we have his papers, his dad was 100% fresian, and his mom was 100% arab, that makes him eligible to be a Fresian Sport Horse.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

LOVE his shoulder, and LOVE his hindquarters. There's not a lot I don't like about him, other then his legs aren't perfectly straight, but that doesn't bother me. Horses aren't rulers!
I don't like that he's behind the vertical, especially because he has a somewhat thick throat-latch--but otherwise, a very, very nice horse.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you these words always make me feel so bubbly inside


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

-bump-
Anymore?


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

First off, he's gorgeous. Looks like he has a great attitude too. He got the best of both breeds, beautiful head of the arab and solid bone from the Friesian. Yes, he does turn out a little in front, my gelding does the same thing. Even though his hind shot is a little splayed out, looks like he's well balanced. Only thing I can say is maybe encourage him to bring his head down a little and round his back more in the dressage pictures. Congratulations on a very nice horse!


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you :wink:


----------

